# Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??



## sabine71 (21. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Ihr,

da wir hier ja einige Leute mit Digi erfahrung haben, könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen.

Wir haben eine EOS 450 D mit dem Canon EFS 18-55.
Leihweise derzeit noch ein Sigma 70-300, das wir aber wieder abgeben müssen.

Ich suche nun nach einem eigenen Objektiv.
Reichweite -300 ist derzeit (noch) ausreichend  (kann aber auch gerne etwas mehr sein)
Makro sollte auch möglich sein.
Bildstabilisator ist sehr wichtig.

Ich mache gerne Tier und Nahaufnahmen, Sonnenuntergänge finde ich auch klasse.

Ich habe heute mal im Internet gesucht, aber die unzähligen verschiedenen Zahlen bei den ganzen Objektiven 
haben mich dann doch sehr verwirrt, da kenne ich mich absolut nicht mit aus.

Preislich sollten 400 - 500 € nicht überschritten werden.


Es wäre wirklich super lieb von Euch wenn Ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet 




Danke im voraus,


----------



## maritim (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

hallo sabine,

habe selber die eos 400d und kenne mich etwas mit objektiven aus.

werde morgen versuchen etwas zu dem thema zu schreiben.

kann dir aber schon einen tipp geben.....

schau mal in das forum http://www.fototalk.de/ und lese dich etwas ein.
oder noch besser ist es , wenn du deine frage in dem oben genannten forum stellst.

gruß peter


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Servus Sabine

Da das Thema sehr komplex ist, schreibe ich dir morgen Möglichkeiten auf.

Vorab das Canon 100-400 L IS USM wäre für dich das Ideale, aber unter € 700,- gebraucht fast nicht zu bekommen.

Morgen mehr 

Wünsche eine Gute Nacht


----------



## sabine71 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Hi Ihr beiden,

danke schonmal vorab 

@peter: wenn ich in einem solchen Forum diese Frage stelle, werde ich mit begriffen bombardiert, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe 

Da frage ich doch lieber Euch hier :smoki

Ein gutes Nächtle noch,


----------



## chromis (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Hi,

http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Produc...on_Lenses/EF_70-300mm_f4-5.6_IS_USM/index.asp
http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Produc...ion_Lenses/EF_100400mm_f4556LIS_USM/index.asp

Wenn man mal davon absieht, dass beide Objektive natürlich keine Makros sind, liegen sie in dem von dir vorgegebenen Rahmen, das graue Teil ist allerdings preislich eine ganz andere Kategorie zumal die Preise in der letzten Zeit deutlich angezogen haben.

Das 70-300 war bis letztes Jahr in meinem Besitz, inzwischen ist es verkauft und das 400er hat ein tiefes Loch in meine Kriegskasse gerissen  
Beide Linsen sind absolut kein Fehlkauf, das Mehr an Brennweite wird bei dem grauen Teil allerdings teuer erkauft.

Der Hubschrauber und der einzelne Storch wurden mit dem 400er gemacht, die Storchenmutter mit Jungtier geht noch auf das Konto des 300er.
Alle Bilder ohne Stativ:


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Servus Sabine

Möchte mich Rainer anschließen 

Wenn du keinen Kompromiss eingehen willst, nimm das 100-400er.

Upps, hätte nicht gedacht das die Preise so anziehen:
Neu
Gebraucht DForum
Gebraucht DSLR-Forum

Zum 70-300 kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## Conny (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Hallo Sabine,

für den Preis wirst Du einfach nicht alles in einem bekommen  Ist leider so.
Wenn Du mit dem geliehenen 70-300 gut zurecht kommst, dann nimm es. 
Für Makros wirst Du ein separates brauchen, wenn Du Dich intensiv damit beschäftigen willst. Vorher gibt es aber noch einige andere Möglichkeiten. 
Das 100-400 steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste. Was Du bei diesem sicherlich tollen und damit leider auch teuren Objektiv bedenken solltest, es ist für uns Frauen mit kleinen Händen in den meisten Fällen nicht mehr ohne Stativ zu halten selbst mit IS. Es wiegt 1300gr.. und hat einen langen Auszug.


----------



## sabine71 (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*




Habt Ihr mal die Preise gesehen !!!

Wenn ich meinem Mann die zeige (Objektiv soll ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für mich sein) 

kriege ich bestimmt 

da hilft dann auch kein   und :handkuss mehr



Gibt es nicht was günstigeres ?????

@conni: an das Gewicht hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.
Ich bin ja auch eher ein zierliches Persönchen und mit Stativ auf Katzenjagd gehe ich garantiert nicht.

Wie ist denn das 70-300 das du hast ?


----------



## Conny (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Also ich habe das 70-300 und bin immer noch begeistert. Du kannst zwar keine Greifvögel in luftigen Höhen damit formatfüllend aufnehmen, aber für die meisten Gelegenheiten reicht es. Es gibt auch noch andere Firmen, die günstiger sind, aber Qualität hat zum seinen Preis. Dieses Objektiv wurde überall gut bewertet.


----------



## chromis (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Hi,

ich glaube nicht, dass das graue 400er die richtige Wahl für Sabine wäre. 
Vorhanden ist eine Einsteigerkamera mit Kitobjektiv und der Wunsch nach mehr Brennweite für diverse Tieraufnahmen incl. Haustiere.

Mein Rat bleibt beim 70-300, das ist ein Objektiv mit dem man auch im normalen Alltag noch problemlos umgehen kann. Das 400er ist ganz sicher kein "komm spielen'" Teil und eher was für ambitionierte Naturfotografen. Für das gesparte Geld bekommt Sabine lässig noch ein Makrobjektiv, einen Blitz oder sonstige nützliche Sachen.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom 300er:


----------



## sabine71 (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

@Rainer

Die aufnahmen sind echt klasse.

Sollte ich mich für das 70 - 300 entscheiden, kann ich dann solche Aufnahmen damit nicht mehr machen ?

Was würde denn ein Makro objektiv kosten ? Gibt es da nicht auch irgendwelche Teile die man dazwischen schrauben kann ?


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Servus Sabine

Hier eine Alternative 
Das Tokina 80-400/4.5-5.6.


----------



## sabine71 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Hi Helmut,

danke dir für eine alternative, aber ich habe mich heute entschieden 

Es wird das 70 - 300 von Canon. Wir waren heute in einem Fotofachgeschäft, ihr glaubt es nicht, die haben uns zum MM geschickt :crazy
sie hätten keine Objektive da, anschauen sollen wir beim MM, bestellen könnten wir ja bei Ihnen :__ nase, bin mal gespannt wie lange der laden noch existiert.......

Nun ja wir waren dann beim MM und ich habe mit 3 Objektiven auf einer EOS 450 D verschiedene Testfotos gemacht und mir diese dann am PC dort angeschaut.

Verglichen habe ich 
Sigma 70 - 300 1:4-5,6 APO 
Canon EF 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 IS USM
und ein Canon EF 70-200

am überzeugendsten in Bildschärfe, Farbe etc. war für mich das 70-300.


Jetzt darf mein Mann auf die Jagd gehen 



*Recht herzlichen Dank Euch allen für die Tips,* 


  



sobald das Objektiv da ist, stelle ich mal vergleichsfotos vom Sigma (das ich noch bis mitte Mai habe) und dem Canon 70-300 hier ein.



Einen schönen abend noch,


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Hi Sabine,



> Verglichen habe ich
> Sigma 70 - 300 1:4-5,6 APO
> Canon EF 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 IS USM
> 
> am überzeugendsten in Bildschärfe, Farbe etc. war für mich das 70-300.



welches hat dich denn nun mehr überzeugt ? Sigma oder Canon ?

Canon liegt derzeit bei 497 €, für wieviel bekommst du das Sigma ?


----------



## sabine71 (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Oh, sorry 

das Canon 70 - 300 hat mit abstand die besten fotos gemacht.
Die Preise für das Sigma habe ich mir dann gar nicht mehr angeschaut.

Der gravierendste Unterschied war die Schärfe. Auf dem Bild mit dem Canon konnte man die Schrift noch absolut klar und perfekt lesen, mit dem Sigma konnte man erahnen was da eventuell stand.

Also, ich habe mich für das Canon 70 - 300 entschieden, preis bei MM war 499 €.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Servus Sabine

Gratulation 

Freue mich schon auf Fotos


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

ich auch


----------



## Frank (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Hi Sabine,

bezüglich des Makros kannst du einen sogenannten Retroadapter erwerben.
Mit diesem kannst du dein 18 - 55 mm Canon als "Makroobjektiv" in Umkehrstellung verwenden.

Diese Adapter sind für kleines Geld zu bekommen.
Schau mal hier. Dort wird auch sehr gut erklärt, wie ein solcher Adapter funktioniert. 

Es gibt auch welche, die wesentlich mehr kosten, dafür aber mit der Camera elektrisch verbunden sind, so das Funktionen wie Autofokus, Belichtungsmessung etc. noch gegeben sind. 
Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## sabine71 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches Objektiv für Eos 450 D ??*

Danke für Eure Hilfe


Mein Mann war schon mit erfolg jagen (Canon 70 - 300) und ich versuche die vorfreude auszuhalten 
(Noch habe ich ja nicht Geburtstag)

Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich das noch aushalte 

Grüße


----------

